# A good harness



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Hiya,

I wasn't sure where to post this but I am looking for recommendations for a good harness for my pup. 

She is a 5month old Miniature Dachshund (currently just over 4kg) who is nearly fully grown. 

Have heard bad things about IVDD prone dogs and just collars when walking so bought her a "Puppia" soft mesh harness (in Small size) however we haven't gotten on with it very well!

For starters it looks a little small around the neck and doesn't open to put it on, you have to pull it over the head (a bit like a t-shirt, but without the stretch!) so getting it off is a bit of a nightmare! And the neck portion doesn't adjust. 
The part that goes between the front legs, over the chest is padded- the reason I bought it, but the rest of it is a polyesther close weave, lead type material. This adjusts so could be made large enough for her deep chest however it doesn't look "right". 

I have noticed, after just under a week of wear (2xday for about 5 days on walks) that she has got a bald patch on the inside of her front legs, between her inner legs where they brush against her chest. One of these is a bit red and had a hard skin patch on the top. I can only assume that it has been rubbing against the harness where the padded mesh (front) is stitched to the adjustable tape (back/sides). 

When it is on her, from the top view, it looks a bit tight however when you have a feel you can fit more than 2 fingers under it. I think it might just be where it rests against her little layer of puppy fat (she is not overweight but does have a little layer of blubber under her skin). I have tried loosening it off but I can see it moving about when she walks- can only assume that would rub more.

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a harness I can use? She will always be small and has v.short legs (obv. Dachshund) but I would like something that is relatively easy to get off and on and won't rub or catch on her legs. Does it need to be padded? I just thought that sounded more comfortable/less likely to rub- how wrong I was! 

I am not too fussed about prices, but I did just spend about £15 on a harness I can no longer use! So if anyone is in the market for a slightly worn, black padded harness- let me know! I read good reviews about the harness in general, I just think it might not be suitable because she is not very proportional (deep, barrel chest, long body, short legs, little neck)!

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the Dog Games fleece harnesses and am really happy with them, Beau is quite deep chested and thin furred and we have had no rubbing at all.

I found the customer service really helpful if you call them to discuss sizes. I could not choose on style so they sent both the fleece harness and a perfect fit harness for me to try both.

Welcome to the Dog-Games Shop

Also check out PF member, Sid's website - really nice stuff and she can do custom made  (pretty ribbon!)

Indi-Dog


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My puppy wears the vest style ones that attach with Velcro. I have seen one for a dachshund made out of material printed with dachshunds. You would have to search for it I'm afraid.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Jobeth said:


> My puppy wears the vest style ones that attach with Velcro. I have seen one for a dachshund made out of material printed with dachshunds. You would have to search for it I'm afraid.


Thanks! I have seen that one, I think- on Etsy (although I think it is a Mutts and Hounds one). Betty isn't too keen on her coat (only put it on when it's cold on walks) so not sure how she would get on with a vest type harness. Although I suppose any harness is going to feel different and restrictive, like her coat. She took to her Puppia one quite well, I'm just disappointed it rubs.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Beau-a-saurus said:


> I have the Dog Games fleece harnesses and am really happy with them, Beau is quite deep chested and thin furred and we have had no rubbing at all.
> 
> I found the customer service really helpful if you call them to discuss sizes. I could not choose on style so they sent both the fleece harness and a perfect fit harness for me to try both.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I think I am going to measure Betty and email the Dog Games people for some advice.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

We got Angel a Julius k9 off Amazon last week, it was just under £15, Angel is a teeny so like you I won't let her wear a collar but I would definitely recommend the k9, very easy to get on and off (Angel's strappy one didn't adjust at the neck and because her head is bigger than her neck it was terrible to get on and off) 

We got size baby1 but I think you would need a bigger one, there were a few on eBay when I was looking but I wanted pink.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My puppy is fine with the vest ones and they dont rub her. You can get ones that are padded but would be warm in summer. I get mine from petzcrazee. Hope you find something.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would recommend the Julius k9 harnesses, as they are comfortable, easy to adjust, easy to take on/off and are also very strong. 
I have a large range of Julius K9 harnesses for dogs and puppies, both ranges have many cool colours to choose from. The puppy size price starts at £14.88 delivered.
Feel free to take a look Pet Courtyard Dog Supplies


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

DogLove3 said:


> I would recommend the Julius k9 harnesses, as they are comfortable, easy to adjust, easy to take on/off and are also very strong.
> I have a large range of Julius K9 harnesses for dogs and puppies, both ranges have many cool colours to choose from. The puppy size price starts at £14.88 delivered.
> Feel free to take a look Pet Courtyard Dog Supplies


Just realised the one I got for Angel came via yourself when I ordered on Amazon, thanks lots, it came super fast and is perfect  Will bookmark your site now.


----------

